# Turning Off Norton's Automatic Liveupdate



## BeeAyDee (Sep 25, 2007)

I am having a problem with Norton Internet Security 2007's Automatic Liveupdate slowing down my computer (I am running Windows XP Home). I would like to turn off the Automatic feature and run the Liveupdate manually. I have turned off Automatic Liveupdate in the Settings section Of Norton Internet Security. It is still running whenever I connect to the Internet. I emailed Symantec tech support and received the following instructions:

Follow the steps to make the LiveUpdate Service to Manual. 
1. Click on Start
2. Click on Run
3. Type 'services.msc'
4. Click OK
5. Scroll down and highlight "LiveUpdate"
6. Right-click the highlighted line and choose Properties
7. Click the start button
8. Select Manual in the Startup Type scroll bar
9. Click OK

If the issue still persists, please follow the steps mentioned below to stop the scheduled LiveUpdate.
1. Click start
2. click on Settings
3. Click on Control Panel
4. Click on Scheduled Tasks
5. Delete all the if any LiveUpdate task is scheduled 
6. Close

I have followed the instructions exactly. However, Automatic Liveupdate is still running when I connect to the Internet and when I went back into Windows Services to check, somehow the Liveupdate I turned into manual went back to automatic! (and, yes, I did click the "apply" and "ok" buttons) I am at a loss as to what to do next. Any suggestions?


----------



## slavemaster (Sep 25, 2007)

My only suggestions are if you have a disk goto the control panel and click on add/remove programs and remove all your live update program(you should only have one if you have more than one then there is your problem) anyway, if thats the only one on there and you have the disk remove it and restart your pc, reload the disk to the pc. if you still have problems do everything i told you before and dowload google updater online.
Peace


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Buddy the steps u did under services.msc are correct except that u should do it for Automaitc liveupdate Scheduler also, instead of doing it only for Liveupdate ..and pls dont follow what slavemaster has mentioned.

1. Click on Start
2. Click on Run
3. Type 'services.msc'
4. Click OK
5. Scroll down and highlight "Automaitc liveupdate Scheduler "
6. Right-click the highlighted line and choose Properties
7. Click the start button
8. Select Manual/Disable in the Startup Type scroll bar
9. Click OK


----------



## BeeAyDee (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, Support4U. I actually have already done what you have suggested. THAT (Automatic Liveupdate Scheduler) is the one that is reverting back to automatic when I connect to the Internet. The Liveupdate one stays at manual. Any further suggestions? I could REALLY use your help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Many of us here at TSG have given up on Norton and all of it's problems/slowdown ...
And use the free AVG instead ... http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/

To replace Norton's Firewall, many of us use the free Zone Alarm ...
http://www.majorgeeks.com/ZoneAlarm_Free_d388.html

There is hope, Should you decide to break the Norton habit.
And Welcome to the TSG Forum.


----------

